# Olympics (BMX)



## stopher83 (19 Aug 2008)

Has anyone seen BMX at the Olympics can i ask. I wanted to watch out for it and I have not seen it yet!!!

-------------------------
http://www.uk-cycling.org


----------



## Tim Bennet. (19 Aug 2008)

Keep watching because it's on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Losidan (19 Aug 2008)

wed for time trial qual's and thurx for finals.
speedy reedy should wipe the floor with the womens and liam will do well to get to the moto's.
check www.bmxmania.com for pics of track and practise.
track is awesome and the start hill is HUGE.


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2008)

I thought I saw something this morning saying 8.30 .. so tellies on and I'm waiting.......


----------



## yello (20 Aug 2008)

I unreservedly take back EVERYTHING I have said about BMX! I've just watched a clip on YouTube... and it's brilliant! I'm in awe of the riders, that takes guts!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Aug 2008)

Did you see Reade's crash? Luckily she's ok and qualified, but that looked like it hurt...


----------



## Losidan (20 Aug 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Did you see Reade's crash? Luckily she's ok and qualified, but that looked like it hurt...



I have recorded it so will be watching tonight...Cant wait for the finals tomorrow too.

Reade isnt second qualifier isnt she?

I thought Chausson left BMX for MTB ages ago and here she is back??


----------



## stopher83 (20 Aug 2008)

*I missed it weds*

I missed it this morning cause i was traveling. I hope it is on later on again. I am sure it will be tho.

-----------------------
http://uk-cycling.org


----------



## Renard (22 Aug 2008)

Lots of thrills and spills, disappointing for Reade. She was so close to the finish!


----------



## mr Mag00 (22 Aug 2008)

i am not expert but she seems to be a bit poor in the corners and always finds herself high on the berm as the corner finishes.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Aug 2008)

if we want to win more medals next time, get the women's team sprint and keirin into the games, shanaze and victoria will clean up.


----------



## mr_hippo (22 Aug 2008)

The only cycling shown here has been BMX - oversized kids on undersized bikes - I kept wondering when ET would appear!


----------



## Losidan (22 Aug 2008)

mr_hippo said:


> The only cycling shown here has been BMX - oversized kids on undersized bikes - I kept wondering when ET would appear!



bit of a shame that...I enjoyed every minute of the track


----------

